# Avisgo-By-Call und Web.de SmartSurfer



## Anonymous (19 April 2002)

Hi!!!

Der SmartSurfer der Firma Web.de ist eine gute Einrichtung. Ein Dialer, der einem den günstigsten Tarif automatisch heraussucht und dann die Internetverbindung im Call-by-Call-Verfahren herstellt.

Aber:
*Avisgo-by-Call, lange Zeit als günstigster Anbieter ganz oben in der SmartSurfer-Liste hat klammheimlich die Gebühren für die im SmartSurfer hinterlegte Zugangsnummer 01925-6555 erhöht.
Man zahlt nun unbemerkt neben 2ct Einwahlgebühr 5ct/min. für die Verbindung!*

Ich kann nur jeden Auffordern, seine Telefonrechnung nochmals gründlich durchzuchecken. Die Nummer findet Ihr unter dem Stichwort "Talkline GmbH & Co KG" als einen einzigen, sehr langen Posten, da alle Verbindungen vom Zeitraum der ersten Einwahl (nach der vorangegangenen Rechnung) bis zum Rechnungsdatum in einem Posten zusammengefaßt sind (z.B. 35 Stunden o.ä.).

Falls Ihr Probleme habt, hat der SmartSurfer ein LogFile angelegt, in dem Ihr in einem gewissen Zeitaum, nach Anbietern sortiert, alle Verbindungen nachhalten könnt.

Eure Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren!
Infos auch unter http://www.teltarif.de/a/avisgo/

Grüße
Pyrhu


----------



## Angi (20 April 2002)

Ich gehe auch über den Smart Surfer ins Web.Arbeitet sehr zuverlässig.
Aber ich meide alle " Anbieter/Tarife" von *Talkline!!!
Mit denen habe ich nur Probleme.Da stimmen deren Forderungen nie mit dem Protokoll überein. Beispiel: statt 1,25 Std. berechnen die mir glatt über 20 Std. Das muss ich nicht haben.Dabei kontrolliere ich nach jedem Verbindungsende,ob die Telleitung auch wieder frei ist.
Reklamieren kann ich auch nicht.Die reagrieren überhaupt nicht,außer,das sie mir 2 Mahnungen geschickt haben.Nur habe ich naochmals alles per Einschreiben an Talkline geschickt.
 :evil: *


----------



## Tschenger (28 April 2002)

Hallo,
ich benutze den Smartsurfer schon seit langem,hatte aber noch nie Probleme.
Muss aber sagen,dass ich mit Arcor oder Freenet ins Netz gehe.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------

